# Having Service Done at Jiffy Lube?



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Here is Georgia, many will use Jiffy Lube. For Uber, there is a discount to use their service and it does save money. However recently, the local Jiffy Lube's in Georgia have been causing problems.

Ill performed or improper maintenance. Like forgetting the oil filter seal, not putting lug nuts on the tires correctly, not even properly filling the oil (said vehicle BBQ'd its engine 10 feet from the service bay doors) the list goes on and on.

This story from our local news station WSBTV Channel 2 in Atlanta, highlighted the fubars.

https://www.wsbtv.com/news/local/ma...utes-after-oil-change-at-jiffy-lube/942644961
So drivers, are you having service done at a trusted dealer or other mechanic or doing it yourself?

It seems some Jiffy Lubes are not up to snuff. What about the ones local to you that you might be using?


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

Stay away from Jiffy Lube and other quick lube places. They charge way too much. They are also usually run by 18 to 20 year olds with no training, and are notorious for stripping out oil pans. Go to any local mechanic or dealer and just ask them how much of Jiffy Lube's handy work they've had to fix :biggrin:


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I’ve been using the same mechanic for the last 15 years. Find a good one through Yelp or the BBB and stick with them. Certainly not Jiffy Lube.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I have had zero issues with jiffy lube. Their discount is significant. My car has gone 120,000 miles since I started using the discount. Purchased it with 90000 miles. 

That being said there are a lot of stories going around about poor service. The net is a great tool for reviewing said business.

Btw, I have used three different jiffy lubes in northern and southern ca. All three have done solid work.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Oh hell no! Nobody else touches my vehicles other than me. Especially for such an easy thing as an oil change.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

They're the fastfood of oil change. Proceed with caution.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I tried Jiffy Lubes a few times with my older cars in Massachusetts. NOT ONCE a positive experience. At first couple of times I dismissed it at bad luck, then I figured it was systematic. Staying away ever since.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

In their defense, I'm sure the vast majority of oil changes done at Jiffy Lube are done properly. You only hear about the bad ones. .


Buuuuut….you're as likely to find my car in there as finding a vegan in a butcher shop. The two times (over 10 years ago) that I took my car in were both disasters. The first time they stripped the oil pan threads. The second time they didn't remove the old gasket from the oil filter before putting the new one on. Once I got on the freeway it was like I was 007 with a smokescreen behind me to evade pursuing cars.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I just do my own. 20 minutes and $30. 

Best deal in town


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Jiffy Lube used to be a good deal back when. They are way overpriced now - at least in Dallas. $80 for full synthetic... not in my lifetime. The dealers only charge about $40.

Regardless of who does it now, I watch them like a hawk and confirm what oil they are putting in it. There was one guy, at an independent place, that started to put the wrong oil in until I stopped him.

Question, how many of you tip these guys? I will throw them a $5 or so for the hassle of me looking over their shoulder and them remaining professional.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Ballermaris said:


> Here is Georgia, many will use Jiffy Lube. For Uber, there is a discount to use their service and it does save money. However recently, the local Jiffy Lube's in Georgia have been causing problems.
> 
> Ill performed or improper maintenance. Like forgetting the oil filter seal, not putting lug nuts on the tires correctly, not even properly filling the oil (said vehicle BBQ'd its engine 10 feet from the service bay doors) the list goes on and on.
> 
> ...


I'd rather have it right than to have it fast. Jiffy lube, no thanks.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Ballermaris said:


> Here is Georgia, many will use Jiffy Lube. For Uber, there is a discount to use their service and it does save money. However recently, the local Jiffy Lube's in Georgia have been causing problems.
> 
> Ill performed or improper maintenance. Like forgetting the oil filter seal, not putting lug nuts on the tires correctly, not even properly filling the oil (said vehicle BBQ'd its engine 10 feet from the service bay doors) the list goes on and on.
> 
> ...


--------

I used Jiffy Lube once -- in L.A.. brought the car home , 2 hours later, I have a HUGE oil puddle under the car. Had to have the car towed to a REAL garage. Never again.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Ballermaris said:


> Here is Georgia, many will use Jiffy Lube. For Uber, there is a discount to use their service and it does save money. However recently, the local Jiffy Lube's in Georgia have been causing problems.
> 
> Ill performed or improper maintenance. Like forgetting the oil filter seal, not putting lug nuts on the tires correctly, not even properly filling the oil (said vehicle BBQ'd its engine 10 feet from the service bay doors) the list goes on and on.
> 
> ...


Once I pulled into a Jiffy Lube in 2015 intending to get an oil change. Those ripoff artists quoted me $120.00 for a Mobil1 oil change! I drove away in laughter and disgust, across the street to a Wally World for the same oil change that costs me $39.99 plus tax.

That is my only encounter with Jiffy Lube and I'll never go back... ever!


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Jiffy lube is widely known as a joke in the auto industry. Never go there for any reason.

If you have a newer/more expensive car, go to the dealership. The advantage is they typically do a bunch of extra little things at the dealership when you go in for oil (top up fluids, update your nav maps, lube your hinges etc).

Otherwise shop around for an independent mechanic you trust and stick with him. If you're going dealership, you may have to shop around for those too. Some could be much, much worse than others from the same manufacturer. Check the rankings in your area.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Yeah,. Another good thing about going to the the dealers with a car still under warranty is they will keep track of the maintenance records. Problem is that my local dealer takes about 2 hours for an oil change. <sigh>


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Yeah,. Another good thing about going to the the dealers with a car still under warranty is they will keep track of the maintenance records. Problem is that my local dealer takes about 2 hours for an oil change. <sigh>


Tots mcgoats. Side bonus - if your car ever has issues while out of warranty, they will look at your service history at the dealerships. If you are "dealership oriented", you will get a lot more "good will" type things out of the manufacturer.

Walk in customers will have a random experience, no way around it. 2 hours with an appointment is outrageous though. They should have you in and out within 30m if you pre-book it. Sometimes unforeseen circumstances with previous jobs can delay getting your car into the bay, so it's best to schedule for the first slot in the morning to guarantee your car going in on time. If they are routinely delaying you like this, the service manager is severely incompetent and you should yell at him and his boss and see about getting him replaced.


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

Jiffy Lube is only in business to up sell you on overpriced filters, wiper blades, etc.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> Tots mcgoats. Side bonus - if your car ever has issues while out of warranty, they will look at your service history at the dealerships. If you are "dealership oriented", you will get a lot more "good will" type things out of the manufacturer.
> 
> Walk in customers will have a random experience, no way around it. 2 hours with an appointment is outrageous though. They should have you in and out within 30m if you pre-book it. Sometimes unforeseen circumstances with previous jobs can delay getting your car into the bay, so it's best to schedule for the first slot in the morning to guarantee your car going in on time. If they are routinely delaying you like this, the service manager is severely incompetent and you should yell at him and his boss and see about getting him replaced.


They use to call it Express Lane or something similar and printed it would take less than 30 minutes. Since then they removed the 30 minute promise. I also tried the appointment thing but when I did show up for my 7:00 am appointment they said there is really no such thing and it is still first come first served. SMDH


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Yeah,. Another good thing about going to the the dealers with a car still under warranty is they will keep track of the maintenance records. Problem is that my local dealer takes about 2 hours for an oil change. <sigh>


I did take my 2018 Jeep to the dealer I purchased from and with full synthetic oil and several other things they did, it was $65.15 in total.
I agree with many the problem that some of the Jiffy's have. It gets to a point whether or not to trust these places anymore. Years ago, they were great, not so great anymore.


----------



## JasonLV23 (Sep 4, 2017)

Ballermaris said:


> Here is Georgia, many will use Jiffy Lube. For Uber, there is a discount to use their service and it does save money. However recently, the local Jiffy Lube's in Georgia have been causing problems.
> 
> Ill performed or improper maintenance. Like forgetting the oil filter seal, not putting lug nuts on the tires correctly, not even properly filling the oil (said vehicle BBQ'd its engine 10 feet from the service bay doors) the list goes on and on.
> 
> ...


Jiffy Lube is a TOTAL RIPOFF! Here in Vegas when I was first driving rideshare and had only lived here a short while I really wasn't aware of what an oil change should cost. I had it done at Jiffy Lube a few times and it was $79 once and $49 another time for the cheaper oil. Then each time they tried to tell me that I needed to replace the cabin air filter and engine air filter where they wanted to charge $80 each one.. I priced them online and found out that you can change your own in 1 minute and order them online for $10 for a brand new one. You can also get them at Autozone under $20.

I also found that here in Vegas you can get an oil change/filter for $12 at AA Auto Care!


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Ballermaris said:


> Here is Georgia, many will use Jiffy Lube. For Uber, there is a discount to use their service and it does save money. However recently, the local Jiffy Lube's in Georgia have been causing problems.
> 
> Ill performed or improper maintenance. Like forgetting the oil filter seal, not putting lug nuts on the tires correctly, not even properly filling the oil (said vehicle BBQ'd its engine 10 feet from the service bay doors) the list goes on and on.
> 
> ...


Valvoline Oil Changes


----------



## mature423 (Dec 5, 2018)

They had me take the company vehicle to Jiffy Lube today for an oil change. 75 freaking dollars. I'm sure the company will write off the expense but that's crazy. Like 28 bucks in labor for 10-15 mins of work.

When I had a beater car, I would take it to this family owned shop. 15 bucks. I'm sure it's more around 20 now. But even Walmart has their Pitcrew oil change for 20 bucks. Yes there are bad stories about the workers messing up, over torque'ing the drain plug nut, damaging the oil pan or the connection to the oil filter. But I'm sure there are even more satisfied people who don't get anything damaged and never write about it. But it seems like a gamble. But then I have been looking on yelp for a small shop with good ratings and even those have complaints about a simple oil change turning into catastrophe. If a small shop messes up and denies any wrong doing, what can you do? If a walmart employee messes up, the service manager will just deny it as well. 

I need an oil change but do I risk it with walmart for 20 bucks? Also their pitcrew deal is for up to 5 quarts, mines takes 6 quarts. So should I do the pitcrew and buy one more quart of their Quaker State advanced durability motor oil and just add it myself? Or do I go with the smaller shop with great reviews on yelp but charges 40 bucks?


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

mature423 said:


> They had me take the company vehicle to Jiffy Lube today for an oil change. 75 freaking dollars. I'm sure the company will write off the expense but that's crazy. Like 28 bucks in labor for 10-15 mins of work.
> 
> When I had a beater car, I would take it to this family owned shop. 15 bucks. I'm sure it's more around 20 now. But even Walmart has their Pitcrew oil change for 20 bucks. Yes there are bad stories about the workers messing up, over torque'ing the drain plug nut, damaging the oil pan or the connection to the oil filter. But I'm sure there are even more satisfied people who don't get anything damaged and never write about it. But it seems like a gamble. But then I have been looking on yelp for a small shop with good ratings and even those have complaints about a simple oil change turning into catastrophe. If a small shop messes up and denies any wrong doing, what can you do? If a walmart employee messes up, the service manager will just deny it as well.
> 
> I need an oil change but do I risk it with walmart for 20 bucks? Also their pitcrew deal is for up to 5 quarts, mines takes 6 quarts. So should I do the pitcrew and buy one more quart of their Quaker State advanced durability motor oil and just add it myself? Or do I go with the smaller shop with great reviews on yelp but charges 40 bucks?


My top choices would be dealership and costco. You get a bunch of extra stuff for around the same price and both use top tier synthetic oil. Definitely DO NOT go to jiffy lube. They use pennzoil which is the worst kind of oil and not even really oil. Walmart is probably fine, never been.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

mature423 said:


> So should I do the pitcrew and buy one more quart of their Quaker State advanced durability motor oil and just add it myself?


Pretty sure their procudures don't allow they a vehicle to leave the bay without having proper amount of oil in it. Or at least they should...

Some manager/employees might not care, so YMMV. Might be worth a try.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> They use pennzoil which is the worst kind of oil and not even really oil.


Every single member on Bobistheoilguy.com would disagree with this.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Trust me. You don't want to go to Jiffy Lube or any of these quick change places. Not only do they often mess up but it is very common for them to try scam you into getting additional work you don't need.
If you don't believe me just ask any mechanic. They see stuff all the time from these shops and end up having to fix the damage (such as put in a new engine).

For instance check out this topic on Reddit.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Justrolledintotheshop/comments/4ood10


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm surprised that anyone would still use a jiffy lube they have been bad last 20 years did this to the rear end the one of my pickup trucks when they change the fluid they never put it back in the thing froze up


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

If you respect yourself and your car take it elsewhere.


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

TampaGuy said:


> Jiffy Lube is only in business to up sell you on overpriced filters, wiper blades, etc.


You are correct. Sadly, so are the dealerships (stealerships I call em). If I had a dime for every dirty cabin air filter they've brought to my attention....that I had just recently changed myself (12 bucks vs 50 for the dealers "labor").....I'd be rich.


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

Ballermaris said:


> Here is Georgia, many will use Jiffy Lube. For Uber, there is a discount to use their service and it does save money. However recently, the local Jiffy Lube's in Georgia have been causing problems.
> 
> Ill performed or improper maintenance. Like forgetting the oil filter seal, not putting lug nuts on the tires correctly, not even properly filling the oil (said vehicle BBQ'd its engine 10 feet from the service bay doors) the list goes on and on.
> 
> ...


DIY, prior mechanic here. But even before that trade, did oil, SPs, coils, lubes, and most of suspension work myself.

For the average person, you can easily do oil, trans fluid, spark plugs wires and igni coils yourself. I highly recommend DIY or find a good and trustworthy mechanic who's not a name and owns their own shop.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Risab1981 said:


> Stay away from Jiffy Lube and other quick lube places. They charge way too much. They are also usually run by 18 to 20 year olds with no training, and are notorious for stripping out oil pans. Go to any local mechanic or dealer and just ask them how much of Jiffy Lube's handy work they've had to fix :biggrin:


They are trained, just no experience lol. .

They are like the supercuts for barbers and hairdressers when they first get their license


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

Moving_Target said:


> You are correct. Sadly, so are the dealerships (stealerships I call em). If I had a dime for every dirty cabin air filter they've brought to my attention....that I had just recently changed myself (12 bucks vs 50 for the dealers "labor").....I'd be rich.


Ha...had a car while back that had a recall like every month it felt like. Always got the cabin filter recommendation and engine filter and stupid sh** I obviously do myself. So much preventative maintenance people can easily do themselves, ESP. Filters and plugs being the easiest labor of all. $50 labor for a filter change makes me sick....easy exploits


----------

